# Puh-row? :3



## Spiffah (Dec 12, 2006)

A great big herrow from Spiff out here in Misery.

If you were wondering, a Spiff is a fuzzy little creature owned by a great big man and two smaller fuzzy creatures. The man is Anthony, and the cats, Pumpkin and Zander.

Pumpkin lives in the house with myself and my parents. I love cats, but I can't say I'm very good with breeds, so I have no idea about her. :B She is a long-haired orange-and-white with yellowy eyes. Here, in fact:









Just woke up. 










Caught hiding out in the cooler.

Pumpkin is spayed, declawed (not my idea; she came out of the shelter that way :/), and positively spoiled. She's a little ragdoll. She is very vocal.. somewhat - at times she just opens her little mouth and nothing comes out. n____n;

Zander lives with my boyfriend. She was a stray hanging around for a little while and eventually we appeased her calls to come inside. She's never left since. I get to see her four days a week and I'll be moving in with him in 6 months; no pictures yet, but hopefully soon.

We think she's a Bombay, but still need to look into it.
Soft Paws soon to be purchased for her. 

Anyhow, a Spiff loves art in all forms, writing, and religion.
She is much like a cat - independent and stubborn, except to a choice few people.

Hi.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! 

What a cute picture - looking forward to more! 

:2kitties


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!! :kittyturn 



> at times she just opens her little mouth and nothing comes out. n____n;


Hehe i know what you mean :lol: How cute!


----------



## Spiffah (Dec 12, 2006)

My camera is coming around Christmas time.
Then there'll be too many pictures. ;D

Anthony swore up and down that he hated cats.. I convinced him to take her and even as we speak Zander is all he can talk about. Heh, kinda makes me jealous.. but ah, the power of felines.

:lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum :wink:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, you have a lovely cat there!


----------

